# French quiche in a springform pan?



## kymichan (Nov 25, 2008)

I am trying to acquire a new quiche account for a French restaurant and they require the quiches be made in spring form pans. The problem I am having is that when I pre-cook the crust it caves inward due to the 90 degree angle. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Fill the unbaked crust with uncooked beans and bake for about 15 mins. Then dump the beans out and finish baking to the doneness you prefer.:smiles:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Try making a ring of foil and press it against the raw crust, or put another slightly smaller pan inside first pan. Since ingredients needed for spring pan are more, I hope you are charging them accordingly for additional ingredients. :lips:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Kimy-chan,

Quiche are often baked in fluted, false bottom pans. I.e., tart pans with higher sides. The fluting will hold the crust up so not blind baking is necessary, it also allows for a higher ratio of crust to filling while using a fairly thin, French style crust (pate brisee). Perhaps your account will accept the false bottom pans, since the quiche may be presented freestanding.

Otherwise, chefpeon's and Chef Ed's advice to blind bake somewhat is very good.

That said, over the years I've had some issues with _pate brisee_ slipping down the sides of a side of a springform pan (which I solved by making a too-high crust, filling, then trimming before baking), but have never seen it fall in -- no matter how thin.

What's your crust like?

BDL


----------



## kymichan (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you all!
Unfortunately the quiche trials were due before my question was posted, as it was my first entry and had to be checked for content before posting. However, I do appreciate all of your responses and your very useful advice.

I successfully resolved the crust issue by choosing a more cohesive crust recipe with egg and vinegar and then indavertantly following the advice of BDL and making the crust taller, filling the quiches, and then trimming down to the ingredient level before baking. I raised the temp for the first ten minutes to partially cook the crust and then lowered the temp for the remainder, obviating the cave in factor when baking an empty shell at a 90 degree angle.

The quiches came out lovely and delicious and, greatfully, the crust stayed intact when sprung and cut. I believe I acquired the quiche account, provided they agree to the new price (thank you Chef Ed for that advice as well!):roll:

Thanks everyone!
Kymichan


----------

